# Whats the best dog for my youngins



## aa136 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a 5 year old boy and a 1 year old girl and there wanting a dog (He is) . I want something even tempered and with stay at the house and dont chew everything up. I have had a lab and know there good dogs but can be a pain. I also have an old mutt now and want a dog that will be good with him. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm partial to Pugs. We love our LuLu !!!!! They are the most loving dogs that you'll ever own.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 19, 2008)

WranglerJoe here on the forum has a litter of blueheeler crosses that would be great for kids! Plus, they wont get huge.


----------



## JDMAN (Oct 19, 2008)

Labradoodles are the BEST!  You can see some on the web site of www.doodlehouselabradoodles.com.  They fetch a pretty penny, but they do not shed, chew, smart as the dickens and learn fast!  More easy to train than your kid.


----------



## JDMAN (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of a labradoodle.


----------



## JDMAN (Oct 19, 2008)

Trying that again....






[/IMG]


----------



## Gary Mercer (Oct 19, 2008)

Best dog for kids is a Golden Retriever, followed closely by a Rough Collie. (Lassie)
Had both, and they raised my kids and grandkids.  
Wouldn't hurt to adopt a rescue dog if you don't want the pain of raising a pup.
Good luck.
Gary


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2008)

Blue Heelers are my dog choice. With just a little trainin`, they`ll do whatever you ask of them. In my opinion, a Heeler will bond to you like no other dog.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have 4 little pups left  Hurry quick


----------



## zzweims (Oct 20, 2008)

Gary Mercer said:


> Best dog for kids is a Golden Retriever, followed closely by a Rough Collie. (Lassie)
> Had both, and they raised my kids and grandkids.
> Wouldn't hurt to adopt a rescue dog if you don't want the pain of raising a pup.
> Good luck.
> Gary



I agree.  I'd add Newfie to the list, but they are massive and probably wouldn't do well in southern heat.  Another choice would be Sheltie, or Shetland Sheep Dog.  They look like mini-collies and are great with little kids.


----------



## hunter001 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Sheltie*

Sheltie's (Minature Collies) are very loving and protective dogs. They are small dogs and are great with children. They love the attention that you give them. They are very easy to train. My boys had shelties since they were around 5 years old. Would not have anyother dogs for my granddaughters.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 20, 2008)

*Weimeriners*

My Girls And SonView attachment 197033

View attachment 197034

View attachment 197035

View attachment 197036




Never Had A Problem


----------



## Dogmusher (Oct 20, 2008)

I've had more breeds of dog than the AKC and I pretty much have had good luck with all of them.  Not surprising, though, I've had more huskies than anything else.  Great with kids, but the exercise demands mean they are not for everyone.

Best dog I ever had with my kids was a border collie I got from a farmer.  Bob was a working sheep dog who had been injured and wasn't able to work anymore.  

One day, my daughter, who was in diapers, managed to get the front door open and was headed towards the street.  Old Bob ran her down, grabbed her by the huggie and pulled her straight down on her backside.  He then trotted over to our front gate which was broken and lay down across the opening.  It was pretty darned impressive.  For the next several days, until if fixed it, whenever the kids were playing in the front yard, Bob would lay in front of the gate.  Darned fine dog.


----------



## HORTON (Oct 22, 2008)

*English Springer Spaniels*

Before we got our Molly, the breeder said they love everyone so much, they would run off with an axe murderer.
She's been a great dog with all my kids.  She's 45 lbs, so not too big for the house, but still has a big enough bark to scare away intruders.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd stay with a small dog...Easier to keep inside and won't
outgrow your babies....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 22, 2008)

For a no shedding dog, it is real hard to beat a schnauser! We have one that we bought from a member here on Woody's and he is part of the family. Fetches, plays, snuggles, etc. Titan is a fine dog!

We have a neighbor that has a Boykin that is really good and gentle with their son. They can be a little too protective with other kids.


----------



## sbrown (Oct 22, 2008)

So many good breeds to choose from. Depends on what you want really from this dog and how much time,excercise, coat care, etc. you want to devote to it. I have had many, many different breeds, raised and bred Siberian Huskies, Weimeraners, Old Engliish Mastiffs and owned many more like Rottweilers, Danes, Shepherds, Chow, not to mention all the rabbit,deer,and coon hounds. I beleive a Golden Retreiver can be a good choice personally,some coat care required there though. My Mastiff has by far been the best dog I have ever owned and has been the best tempered dog I have ever seen, excellent around kids and other animals, kept him in the house almost fulltime until he was 7 months and hit 100 lbs, so the size is not for everyone nor is the slobber. Low maintenance and coat care also, except for food, they can eat a little. Not to be confused with the Bull Mastiff which is completely different, good breed, but can be more aggresive if not handled firmly, same can be said for a lot of breeds though. Just make sure you research what breeds fit your lifestyle and schedule the best. For instance, will dog be left alone home during the day. Some breeds do fine, others will find a way to occupy themselves like seeing how much they can destroy. Good luck !


----------



## RoboHunter (Oct 22, 2008)

Lab and Golden Retriever mix...best dog I ever had.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Oct 22, 2008)

DACHSHUNDS,of course you knew I would say that,I have three kids and had the dachshund first and there very loving ,I will be having one more litter off my isabellas and they the sweetest if you decide for winny,these weigh about 6 to 7 lbs the ,dam gracie is in the little pic and louie is the sire,


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 23, 2008)

cocker spaniels or springers... they make good dogs.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatever you decide--please concider adopting a dog-save a life. my wife & i raised 3 daughters and have had adopted beagles, to me they are the best around kids.


----------



## pbyles (Oct 23, 2008)

I too have had a LOT of dogs-
a lot of different breeds-

My top number 1 hands down choice is a Pit Bull......

there is absolutely nothing that anyone can say to change my mind-I had one growing up and she went everywhere with me, protected me, loved me unconditional-


I have had several since then, and even done some "pits rights" events with adopted dogs.....

THE ONLY PITS that I have ever had a problem with are the ones that I have adopted from the HS......that is understandable considering the background they had-

I have NEVER had a problem with a Pit that I have hand raised......not as far as the kids go-  (they do like to chase my horses...but a week or so training with the collar and they stop)

NOW THAT DOESNT MEAN that I dont agree with some of the other breeds-

My first significant other bought me a mini schnauser (sp)....he (sig other) became violent....that little dog would EAT him alive when he messed with me!.....the dog went everywhere with me, was easy to house train, never hardly barked, and DID NOT shed!....When we broke up I had to leave the dog behind until I could get a S.O. to go back with me.....when we got there the dog was lying dead in the yard-.....I've never had the stomach to get another one-

I ALSO agree that the heeler or aussie are VERY good dogs.....they are loyal, smart, quick, quiet, etc.....

HOWEVER every one I have had also digs, chews, chases, nips......

I do love the aussie breed but they do attach better to 1 person which makes them not so much a "children" dog as much as a "child" or "adult" dog......

I have also had a REALLY NICE jack russell.....she was my very best canine friend.....went EVERYWHERE with me, thought she was a big dog, hunted, stayed inside, READ MY MIND-
she was very good with my kids....but was not attached to them.....

I DO believe she was an exception to the jack russell rule.....85% of the ones I have had contact with were idgits-

She was a small muscular compact pretty huntin machine....(died 3 yrs ago goin into a gopher hole and tangling with a rattler) VERY SAD DAY AT OUR HOUSE-

I also agree that there are very nice Mutts in the pound.....

MY advice.....Let the dog pick your kids-......go look at some....let them come up to the kids....

MY PUPPY PICKIN ADVICE....the first puppy that leaves the rest and meanders over to you....is a KEEPER!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Southern Black Mouth Cur.  Mine is very protective of the kids, constantly keeps an eye out, will protect them from animals snakes, etc., can be trained to hunt/track anything, good watch dog, and won't jump in a truck with a stranger: ever.  Mine don't chew stuff up like labs and other breeds do and are very smart.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Nov 6, 2008)

Dogmusher said:


> I've had more breeds of dog than the AKC and I pretty much have had good luck with all of them.  Not surprising, though, I've had more huskies than anything else.  Great with kids, but the exercise demands mean they are not for everyone.
> 
> Best dog I ever had with my kids was a border collie I got from a farmer.  Bob was a working sheep dog who had been injured and wasn't able to work anymore.
> 
> One day, my daughter, who was in diapers, managed to get the front door open and was headed towards the street.  Old Bob ran her down, grabbed her by the huggie and pulled her straight down on her backside.  He then trotted over to our front gate which was broken and lay down across the opening.  It was pretty darned impressive.  For the next several days, until if fixed it, whenever the kids were playing in the front yard, Bob would lay in front of the gate.  Darned fine dog.


Yes, Border Collies are great!  they are smart, loyal, and the best friend you will ever have. I love my Border Collies Toby, Shane and Whitt !!!!


----------



## BuckGA (Nov 6, 2008)

Everybody has an opinion on this subject.  If it were me I would go with a Catahoula, Blackmouth Cur, or Blue Heeler. I have had all 3. All are loyal, gritty and would give ther life for their family. These traits are in these dogs genetics. All in all though the best dog is the one your kids pick.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 7, 2008)

BuckGA said:


> Everybody has an opinion on this subject.  If it were me I would go with a Catahoula, Blackmouth Cur, or Blue Heeler. I have had all 3. All are loyal, gritty and would give ther life for their family. These traits are in these dogs genetics. All in all though the best dog is the one your kids pick.


I do have a half blue heeler and half lab puppy that is free.  I know for a fact that you can not beat the price.  This sweety has already had its first shots and flea treated.  She has also is kid friendly.


----------



## letshunt20 (Jan 7, 2009)

a blue heeler they are the best playful dogs


----------



## Powerstroke_4x4_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Blue Heeler*

I have a blue heeler, and youll not find a dog more willing to die for its owner, she will do whatever i say whenever i say it.  But really and australian type dog will be good, a red heeler has got a lot more grit, or even any type of border collie, australian shepard, etc.  Will have some blue heeler pups full blooded b4 too long.  I SAY DEF NOT A PIT BULL for a kid, my gf got attacked when she was about 4 and she wasnt even doin anything to the stinkin thing.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone want a free pup.  
she really likes love and attention/


----------



## rabbithound (Jan 7, 2009)

I got a German Shepherd when my daughter was 2 1/2 (she is 7 now). From what I read, they are excellent with kids as long as they are raised with them. She has without a doubt turned into the best money I have ever spent on a dog..there were some rough spots along the way (her chewing stuff when she was a puppy). But man, she is protective of my daughter and her younger brother (3 y/o), she has the patience of Job (sp) with kids pulling on her and stuff...and still has enough sense to figure out who not to like. She also retrieves doves in a dove field and has even tried her hand at rabbit hunting in Tifton at our old family homeplace (she will jump them). Bottom line, she is the best all around dog I have ever had.....she would do anything I asked her as long as she knew what I wanted. Again, from what I have read females are pack protective while males are more territorial. If you go with a shepherd puppy, you will not be disappointed!!!! Whichever breed you choose I wish you the best of luck and hope your kids enjoy the fire out of her. Ours have enjoyed our family dog ....she plays with them and walks with them anytime they are in the woods.....I dont know ....she just seems to know what to do at any point in time .....especially when my kids are present. you should see her try to herd them.....sorry for the long winded message ...but for a family / kids dog ....you cant beat a German Shepherd!!!!


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Jan 8, 2009)

Naturally I'm partial to the bully breeds because I grew up with em, however they are not for everyone.  A friend of mine had a bulldog that was so protective of their kids, it wouldn't allow anyone to spank them.  Anytime they were going to discipline the kids, they had to make sure the dog was nowhere around.  

If you're wanting something small/medium sized...
Beagle, Basset Hound, English or French Bulldogs, Jack Russells, Shetland Sheep Dog

if you want a larger dog...
Boxer, Golden Retriever, Siberian Husky, Standard Poodle, Black Mouth Cur

Giants...
Mastiff, Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane

On the other hand, some of the best dogs I've ever owned were just mangey mutts that were dropped on our doorstep. 

Hope you get a good one for your kids, whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## JR-88 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would go with the German Shepard as well I got one when I was growing up and she would follow me anywhere I went.  Loyal and obedient when I went off to college she spent her time chasing my little brother around wherever he decided to go.  By far one of the best dogs i've ever had.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jul 28, 2009)

The pic above is my dog MOOSE he's 1/2 Boxer & 1/2 American Bulldog. I have a 4yr. old and 2yr. old. He is 110lbs and inside. I've never had a chewing problem and he don't leave the yard at all. He will not let another dog in the yard either. If you can find one they make great dogs.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hunter/Mason said:


> The pic above is my dog MOOSE he's 1/2 Boxer & 1/2 American Bulldog. I have a 4yr. old and 2yr. old. He is 110lbs and inside. I've never had a chewing problem and he don't leave the yard at all. He will not let another dog in the yard either. If you can find one they make great dogs.



bringin it back from the dead huh?


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 29, 2009)

German short hair. the are very very smart and easy to train to do just about anything you want them to do.


----------



## drenalin07 (Jul 30, 2009)

its all in how you raise it. i have a pit bull and three boxers. pit and one boxer stay in house with me and i have a 8 month old son. the dogs are like big toys for him, and the pit hurting my kid or anyone else has never crossed my mind.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 30, 2009)

German Shepherd hands down


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jul 30, 2009)

nothing goes better with one mutt than another mutt


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 31, 2009)

aa136 said:


> I have a 5 year old boy and a 1 year old girl and there wanting a dog (He is) . I want something even tempered and with stay at the house and dont chew everything up. I have had a lab and know there good dogs but can be a pain. I also have an old mutt now and want a dog that will be good with him. Any advice would be appreciated


well i grew up with great danes, and they are the best with children, if they bond with them u never have to worry about someone messing with the children.


----------



## holton27596 (Jul 31, 2009)

brittanies are great with kids and dont get to big. ****zhus if you want a lap dog.


----------



## olhippie (Aug 16, 2009)

...A Decker Terrier Hands down.


----------



## Randy8216 (Aug 17, 2009)

pbyles said:


> I too have had a LOT of dogs-
> a lot of different breeds-
> 
> My top number 1 hands down choice is a Pit Bull......
> ...



i second this, as i type my 2 year old is laying on top of my pit singing and he wont bat an eye. never had a problem with a pit i raised


----------

